# Blue tri doe has her second litter *new pix 12/21*



## moustress

Nance has a litter that is about six weeks old, and is expecting her second litter any day now.



Her girls from the first litter


----------



## candycorn

She is absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## moustress

Thanks! I am having some success at last after trying on and off for five years. Most of the babjs are blue agouti tris, which isn't ultimately what I want, but Vance was the nicest of the blue bucks, so I'll just wait for a blue tri boy to emerge, and when I get one, that'll really allow me to establish the line.


----------



## Rhasputin

Are you certain she's blue? The photos make her look like a black tri.


----------



## moustress

You're right, she doesn't look blue on the photo. But she is; she's got a lot of brindling, but that dark patch on her back is very blue.


----------



## GibblyGiblets

So that's what a blue tri looks like :scool ....*drools* I had been wondering about that

she's pretty! and so are her baaaabies


----------



## moustress

She's not a 'good' blue tricolor, as she has a lot of brindled and splashing along with the white markings, but I pulled my 'good' blue tricolor out of breeding as she has some issues with overgrooming her mate to the point where he lost his hair on portions of his back.
She did that with both of the boys I had in with her without getting pregnant; a big disappointment.


----------



## Rhasputin

She looks blue on my home computer, but this work computer makes her look like a black tri. Silly technology!


----------



## moustress

Nance has a litter of about eight really large pinkies who look premature regardless of their size, as they look very red. They'll be OK though, with four older sisters to keep them warm. I'll post pix in a day or two. I'm wondering if the new whey protein stuff I'm using is responsible for the large size. this is the first litter that has been born since I started using the stuff. It looked good to me (smells good too; vanilla!) with no sugar, sweetened with stevia, fortified with a bunch of amino acids. I'm always tempted to lift the jar to my lips after mixing a new batch. It's a huge amount, and will last at least a year....


----------



## Viry

Sounds interesting; what is this new stuff called? :3


----------



## moustress

They are three days old now.

The whole crew:


A couple of the big sisters are very, very protective of the babies.


Fat little eekers.


----------



## Autumn2005

Gratz! You can start to see little spots showing through!


----------



## moustress

Thanks ! I'm really happy with this litter; the thread title should say blue and blue agouti...the buck apparently is blue agouti, but he was the biggest best buck in the blue line. I always plan for the long term, though. So I'll work with what I have. The blue agoutis in the first litter had great contrast between the full agouti and the blue/lilac/silver, so I'm content.


----------



## moustress

Ten days old now:


----------



## Kingnoel

Nice looking litter, congrats!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

What lovely babies!


----------



## WoodWitch

Your mice are a real credit to you moustress, always.
Do you have anything Tri in a red?


----------



## moustress

I used to...before the accident. I'm trying to get them back. I had ones that were cream, yellow, and orange...een one with odd eyes. the pix are in the forum somewhere,...I'll see if I can find them. I have a buck that carries yellow/red in with a couple of yellow does who may 'carry' splashed, but they are not producing babies as of yet. I may have to try another buck. I do have a few very lightly splashed individuals and I plan to breed those once I have space in the mousery.


----------



## windyhill

Nice looking litter


----------



## moustress

Thanks


----------



## moustress

They are about two weeks old now.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

:love1 Absolutely adorable!


----------



## candycorn

They are just absolutely lovely! *sneaks one into my pocket*


----------



## kellyt

They are very pretty, so cant wait to have some mice myself.


----------



## Natafan

They are precious!! :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress

Thanks, guys! 

I'm fairly pleased with this litter; can't wait for them to get big enough for me to see for sure if they are blue tricolor or blue agouti tricolor. Blue tricolor is what I want, but the best blueish buck was blue agouti, so rather than settling for a smaller buck, Vance did the job on both litters. As it turns out, the blue agoutis are the best as far as markings go, so I'm not unhappy with that.

I already had to set aside a really nice blue tricolor doe who had a problem with overgrooming her mates. The first guy I tried to breed her to lost fur on his back and the skin cracked, nothing seemed to help, and he ended up being pts.  I wasn't sure what had happened, but when the second buck lost fur in the same area, I called a halt to that.

Nance, the mother of these little ones, was an accident from a litter sired by a little longhaired buck who earned the name Coyote for being such a trickster. Be sure to sex your babies while they are young! With long hair, and the ability to hide the naughty bits by drawing them back into the body, well...you get the picture.

I'm glad I caught on when I did; oy...he was in with his mom and six other girls.


----------



## moustress

Nance's and Vance's babies are just about a month old now. They are extremely fleaish, which normally just means I have to take a bunch of pix to get a few good ones, but these guys jump and then dive into the bedding. It looks like the bedding is boiling when I get three or four all agitating under the surface.

Baby




Three babies


Top: Nance; middle: big sister; bottom: baby




Baby


Two babies and older sister


Baby


Babies


----------



## Emfa Mouse

OMG!! Satin tri-colours!! So beautiful!


----------



## moustress

Thanks!


----------



## moustress

These little darlings are ready to be split into his and hers quarters now. Here are new pix of my favorites from this litter. There appears to be only one buck in this litter; he's the pied silver with the nice fat tail.

New pix:


----------



## peztree3

Lovely mice.


----------

